# WHO Has not upgraded to a dual core



## Christian Darrall (Jan 12, 2007)

Well after seeing most ppeople on this forum have dual core its hard to pick out the single core people,

Who on this forum has not got a dual core processor and why,

also with at least 512mb of ram


----------



## Kornowski (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't have one...

Why: Just got a new motherboard, Don't have the money, Don't see how it would benefit me...


----------



## sup2jzgte (Jan 12, 2007)

I dont have dual core and I have no desire to ever do so


----------



## Shane (Jan 12, 2007)

Same here,

Dont have the funds yet to spash out on a new pc...Im saving.


My current machine meets all my requirements at the moment but at a later date i would like a more up todate one.


----------



## Christian Darrall (Jan 12, 2007)

> Don't see how it would benefit me...


 thats a first, arn't dual core supposed to be more energy efficient also alot faster and more reliable,

i suppose they are expensive but the cheapest one ive seen was an intel D for 74.99 at pc world, which in fairness is cheap


----------



## Shane (Jan 12, 2007)

Christian Darrall said:


> thats a first, arn't dual core supposed to be more energy efficient also alot faster and more reliable,
> 
> i suppose they are expensive but the cheapest one ive seen was an intel D for 74.99 at pc world, which in fairness is cheap



If your talking about Intel celeron D that is not dual core....

People commonly mistake the D as to meaning Dual core but infact it just stands for Desktop.


----------



## Shady (Jan 12, 2007)

I still have my P4 2.8 Ghz and 1GB DDR 400
I'm still looking for the perfect price\performance ratio and I will get a dual or quad as soon as I find it.


----------



## easyshare123 (Jan 12, 2007)

I use D and i have no desire too upgrade.

Dan


----------



## Sacrinyellow5 (Jan 12, 2007)

Shady said:


> I still have my P4 2.8 Ghz and 1GB DDR 400
> I'm still looking for the perfect price\performance ratio and I will get a dual or quad as soon as I find it.




I still have a 2.2 Ghz and it does fine for me.  I'm not a super big gamer, so I havent really upgraded to a faster processor.  In the next year or so I will probably start working on a new pc and it will probably be dual core.


----------



## codeman0013 (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a p4 prescott core 3.2ghz and it works amazing for me on vista with 2gig ram i have no need to upgrade and spend the money on a new mobo and processor my comptuer is plenty fast for everythign i use it on..


----------



## apj101 (Jan 12, 2007)

me


----------



## Jet (Jan 12, 2007)

I do have a dual core, and I got it right when it came out. I'm glad I made my choice, but many people just do not use the extra power, so it isn't needed. For me, thought, having dual core for Folding@Home is a bonus.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 12, 2007)

I upgraded to a Pentium D 930
Downgraded to an Athlon 64 3400+
Downgraded to a Pentium 4 2.2
Upgraded to a Sempron 2500+
Upgraded to a Core 2 Duo E6300
Downgraded to a Pentium 4 631


----------



## Shane (Jan 12, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];550681 said:
			
		

> I upgraded to a Pentium D 930
> Upgraded to an Athlon 64 3400+
> Downgraded to a Pentium 4 2.2
> Upgraded to a Sempron 2500+
> ...



Lol why?

I would have kept the C2D


----------



## palidon112 (Jan 12, 2007)

im using a p4 640, and it gets the job done, but next summer im going to upgrade, likely to buy a quadcore, or whatever is most powerful at that time period.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 12, 2007)

Nevakonaza said:


> Lol why?
> 
> I would have kept the C2D



Because when I buy something, I realize that it was a waste of money and I downgrade, then I feel that it was dumb to lose performance so I upgrade again


----------



## apj101 (Jan 12, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];550711 said:
			
		

> Because when I buy something, I realize that it was a waste of money and I downgrade, then I feel that it was dumb to lose performance so I upgrade again



Theres a lesson there geoff, I mean....even animals can learn   jk


----------



## Kornowski (Jan 12, 2007)

My Athlon XP 2400+ does the job pretty well, So I'm not going to 'fix' something that isn't broken..


----------



## The_Other_One (Jan 12, 2007)

If you're building/purchasing a new computer, try and get a duel core processor.  Normal use, it's nothing too much better.  However, I have had programs lock up(taking up 100% CPU utilization and what not) and I kept working not even realizing something "bad" was going on


----------



## mrbagrat (Jan 12, 2007)

It hasn't arrived yet but my next build in about a week will have an E6400. But now no. A 2.13GHz Celeron D is what I'm stuck with.


----------



## Christian Darrall (Jan 12, 2007)

well nobody can say they wont benefit from 2 cpus instead of one,


----------



## jimmymac (Jan 12, 2007)

Christian Darrall said:


> well nobody can say they wont benefit from 2 cpus instead of one,


 

i can, dual core would be of absolutely no benefit to me, what i do doesnt require a dual core cpu. Maybe in the future i will get one but right now i have absolutely no need for it. In fact my consideration for my next upgrade at the moment is to look towards getting an Athlon 64 4000+ single core


----------



## apj101 (Jan 12, 2007)

Christian Darrall said:


> well nobody can say they wont benefit from 2 cpus instead of one,


of course they can, it all depends on the task


----------



## dragon2309 (Jan 12, 2007)

Christian Darrall said:


> Well after seeing most ppeople on this forum have dual core its hard to pick out the single core people,
> 
> Who on this forum has not got a dual core processor and why,
> 
> also with at least 512mb of ram


i dont have a dual core cpu, reason, this was built about 3.5 years ago... im building my new one in 1.5months core2duo e6600,i think that compensates for 3 years of single core

dragon


----------



## bumblebee_tuna (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish I had a Dual core, preferably Core 2 Duo......


----------



## nffc10 (Jan 12, 2007)

My processor is running fine at the moment, although over the last month or two i have noticed a slight deterioration in its performance. But it still runs perfectly fine, i have an AMD Athlon Xp 3200+ @ 2.21Ghz


----------



## Kornowski (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish I had an Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800


----------



## sirmixalot42691 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm still running single core. I have the money to upgrade to an X2 but I want to upgrade only when I really need to rather than for convenience.


----------



## spanky (Jan 12, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> I wish I had an Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800



They are wicked sweet. I love mine.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 12, 2007)

theresthatguy said:


> They are wicked sweet. I love mine.


Honestly, why do people buy the Extreme and FX versions of CPU's when they dont overclock them?  Thats the whole point behind the overpriced processors, because they have unlocked multipliers!!


----------



## palmmann (Jan 12, 2007)

i wouldn't use dual core. i just bought a 3700 and a gig of ram.


----------



## Jet (Jan 12, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];550681 said:
			
		

> I upgraded to a Pentium D 930
> Upgraded to an Athlon 64 3400+
> Downgraded to a Pentium 4 2.2
> Upgraded to a Sempron 2500+
> ...



I wouldn't consider the change from the Pentium D to the A64 3400+ an upgrade.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 12, 2007)

Jet said:


> I wouldn't consider the change from the Pentium D to the A64 3400+ an upgrade.



Woops my bad, I had something instead of the Pentium D 930, which was another sempron I think.  I edited it.


----------



## heyman421 (Jan 12, 2007)

i've got a pentium 4 3.6ghz, and it's fine for now

i'll probably go 64x2 once vista comes out


----------



## M0ddingMan1a (Jan 13, 2007)

still on a single core


----------



## Bobo (Jan 13, 2007)

A64 3500 here.  However, I do plan to go dual-core within this year.


----------



## heyman421 (Jan 13, 2007)

i'm thinking about a quad-core 6700 once prices drop in the spring 

10ghz is retarded fast


----------



## diduknowthat (Jan 13, 2007)

I haven't, I'm stuck with my AMD 64 2800+. It serves me well, plays game pretty well too. I'm not planning to upgrade to dual, or quad, core till my next build, which hopefully takes place in 2 more years.


----------



## Jet (Jan 13, 2007)

heyman421 said:


> i've got a pentium 4 3.6ghz, and it's fine for now
> 
> i'll probably go 64x2 once vista comes out



Why not Core 2 Duo?



heyman421 said:


> i'm thinking about a quad-core 6700 once prices drop in the spring
> 
> 10ghz is retarded fast



Just to let you know, it doesn't quite work that way . First of all, the Ghz doesn't add up with multi-core processors. Secondly, Ghz doesn't matter nearly as much now as it did a few years ago.


----------



## fatdragon (Jan 13, 2007)

i dont have dual core because i dont have any money


----------



## heyman421 (Jan 13, 2007)

Jet said:


> Why not Core 2 Duo?
> 
> Just to let you know, it doesn't quite work that way . First of all, the Ghz doesn't add up with multi-core processors. Secondly, Ghz doesn't matter nearly as much now as it did a few years ago.



Oh.... 

i'm reading, and learning..............

my current computer is getting glitchier and glitchier, and i'm out of warranty now (hardware glitches, not software glitches)

but i'm super paranoid about doing ANY upgrades until vista x64 comes out, or xp64 gets more software support, but i feel i need to upgrade sooner than later.

I of course haven't decided on a processor yet, i'm just blown away by the progress that's been made in the 2 years since i bought my curent computer.

Ram alone has doubled in speed, and in price 

And who's ever heard of $1000+ processors in the last 5 years?  There's a scary margin of performance now.

When i bought my last computer, all you had to pick from was a pentium 3.6 or an AMD 3200+

now there's single core, dual core, quad core, and 64-bit makes the choice even more difficult.

there's even chips with the same clock and different FSB speeds.  

computer buying is becoming a more and more difficult decision.  if it weren't for this forum, i wouldn't know what to do.

In fact, even with this forum, i have no idea what to do


----------



## skidude (Jan 13, 2007)

I have one yes, but honestly I cannot tell the difference in performance yet.... maybe in Oblivion but nothing else really.


----------



## Christian Darrall (Jan 13, 2007)

> i dont have any money


 ita ALWAYS the prob after christmas

(something starange about this forum, the icons for the reply box wont load.)


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jan 13, 2007)

I haven't.

Why? - No reason to. My current computer does everything I need...it's actually excess in alot of areas.



Kornowski said:


> My Athlon XP 2400+ does the job pretty well, So I'm not going to 'fix' something that isn't broken..



Exactly my thoughts. I wish I still had my SocketA system to tinker with. My little Athlon XP-M 2600+ was so fun, I had alot of fun overclocking it. If only my motherboard would have been as flexible.


----------



## Jon (Jan 13, 2007)

i havnt got one, no point spending money on things that arent necessary. i even game on my laptop and it is fine.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 13, 2007)

Jon said:


> i havnt got one, no point spending money on things that arent necessary. i even game on my laptop and it is fine.



What kinds of games


----------



## Jon (Jan 13, 2007)

battlefield 1942
joint operations (similar requirements to BF2)
dawn of war

thats it at the moment but i will prob get some better games when i get more RAM


----------



## ducis (Jan 13, 2007)

Ive got a single core P4 prescott stockclocked  @3Ghz with a 800MHz FSB 
but im going to build a socket AM2+ anguela rig with direct X 10 in Q3 this year


----------



## Sacrinyellow5 (Jan 13, 2007)

I have ghetto tri-core.  I have 3 different computers doing three different things at one time, so in sense I have it.   I’m still debating on when I’ll actually upgrade.  I don’t play computer games that much and the ones I do are not very graphic intensive.  I’d need it for my job more than anything, but I’m doing fine with what I have.


----------



## OvenMaster (Jan 14, 2007)

Christian Darrall said:


> Well after seeing most ppeople on this forum have dual core its hard to pick out the single core people,
> 
> Who on this forum has not got a dual core processor and why,
> 
> also with at least 512mb of ram


Single core here, and happy.
I don't need it, Christian. My lowly Socket A Athlon XP works just fine for all I do: audio editing, DVD compression, Folding@Home, MP3 work, graphics work, spreadsheets, word processing, internet work... and I have a gig of RAM, too. No programs I use need dual cores; I'm not a gamer.
Tom


----------



## Geoff (Jan 14, 2007)

OvenMaster said:


> No programs I use need dual cores; I'm not a gamer.
> Tom


And most games are only single threaded as well, so you're better off having a nice single core such as an A64, then say, a Pentium D 805.


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Jan 14, 2007)

Well i just got given a Turion to put into my aging socket 754 system; i dont have the money for a new system.

I'm currently saving for a Acer Aspire 9800 or 9810 series system


----------



## Serenade_Me (Jan 14, 2007)

uhm, I don't think I do
my computer's fairly old


----------



## kof2000 (Jan 14, 2007)

my newsreader utilizes dual core so it it faster when loading posts


----------



## Camper (Jan 14, 2007)

My main computer has a single core cpu and my laptop has 512mb of ram.


----------



## unknownm (Jan 14, 2007)

I do not own dual core CPU. The new Fx's CPU's are crazy though. 2 Sockets and 2 cpus = 500watts


----------



## JamesBart (Jan 14, 2007)

none of that. i need some money!


----------



## Geoff (Jan 15, 2007)

unknownm said:


> I do not own dual core CPU. The new Fx's CPU's are crazy though. 2 Sockets and 2 cpus = 500watts



That made absolutely no sense.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jan 15, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];553312 said:
			
		

> That made absolutely no sense.



Ditto  Where did watts come into play? PSU talk?


----------



## Christian Darrall (Jan 15, 2007)

that peoples main reason, we can all thank farther chrismas


----------



## Kornowski (Jan 15, 2007)

4W4K3 said:


> I haven't.
> 
> Why? - No reason to. My current computer does everything I need...it's actually excess in alot of areas.
> 
> ...




I'm actually considering it now, It's just a question of money...


----------

